# Exporting Outlook files to a new Mac



## atypical (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello TSFers. I'm relatively new to the forum and now an expert on computing by any means.I've been getting infuriated with an HP zt3000 that I've been using since last April. Short of it is that my business partner has bought me a new Power Book G4 and finally got me to go down the Mac route. It arrived today and I'm trying to transfer all my files from my HP to my Mac. All fine and dandy till it comes to trying to export my Outlook e-mail files. I've done this:

In Outlook I've hit File, Import Export, Export to a file, Personal Folder File (.pst) selected Inbox and saved it to my desktop. 
I've then saved that backup .pst file onto a CD and transferred the disc to my Mac.
In Mail on my Mac I've gone to File and then Import Mailboxes.
I've then selected Import Data From and tick Other.
It's then asked me to select items to import giving me only one option of Mailboxes (mbox format)
It's then asking me for the location of a folder and I find my backup.pst file on the CD but it doesn't allow me to select it.
I must be doing something really stupid. I can't find any reference on my PC allowing me to create mbox format files so I'm really stuck.

Could any of you wonderful computer boffins help a poor deluded Mac virgin? Bless you in advance.

Atypical of Leeds


----------

